# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Volcano Sushi Bar

## Easy180

Just spotted this sign a few doors down from Alfredo's...Wonder if it will be as good as Go Go

----------


## Easy180

Tried it out for lunch today...Sushi Go Go is much better

----------


## Roger S

I thought Volcano was good but I have not tried GoGo so I can't compare the two.

I will say that what I had is not like most of the sushi we get in OKC that has a lot of sauce and garnishment on the outside of the roll.

I have never been to Japan but it's my understanding that they eat sushi with their fingers there and that using chopsticks to eat it is incorrect. Every sushi restaurant I have tried before Volcano has been way to messy to eat with fingers only.

On the other hand. I also noticed that Volcano advertises themselves as New York Sushi..... And I'm not sure at all what that means.

My one and only complaint about Volcano is that they do not mark which rolls are cooked and which are fresh.

----------


## HamWx

Been going to Volcano weekly now since it opened and am pretty impressed with both their raw sushi and cooked offerings. Staff is very helpful and food fresh. 
Vs. GoGo, I have to say I like the atmosphere at Volcano a lot more. It's fairly quiet; inviting. In addition, when I get a to-go order, they ensure my hot food is not in the same box as my cold food. Something GoGo could learn from.
I am definitely Volcano all the way. Give it a try.

----------


## flintysooner

I really like Volcano.  Enjoyed the jalapeno roll (off the specials menu) as an appetizer and the lunch sashimi special as a main course - excellent.

----------


## rxis

Volcano is by far better than GoGo. It depends on what type of sushi your looking for. It certainly is more difficult to order at Volcano and the server couldn't help due to her limited English.

----------


## bluedogok

> I have never been to Japan but it's my understanding that they eat sushi with their fingers there and that using chopsticks to eat it is incorrect. Every sushi restaurant I have tried before Volcano has been way to messy to eat with fingers only.


The first place that I had sushi was in Tokyo, delivered to the office. The chopsticks were for the side of sticky rice, the sushi was eaten by hand.

----------


## flintysooner

Had the lunch box with spicy tuna and spicy salmon today plus a negimaki we split.  Excellent food. 

I have to be one of the worst trying to understand people but I've found the servers there to be great.  I just keep asking them to say it again though so maybe it's my persistence.  Sometimes they suggest new things and so far I've always enjoyed.

I didn't know about using your hands for the rolls.

----------


## daddycaddy

I tried Volcano this weekend and I liked it a lot.

----------


## Roger S

Had lunch at Red Dirt Burrito in Del City today and noticed a Volcano is going in the same building at The Shoppes of Del City that Ted's just opened up in.

----------

